# Did i pass?!



## ZackSilvers (Dec 29, 2010)

I took it yesterday and went on the nremt website and its saying i have a number like an emt registration number and its asking if i want to continue my education so i think i passed but i cant seem to find a solid page saying congrats you passed.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## ZackSilvers (Dec 29, 2010)

I did!? awesome thankyou, so how long before i get a letter with the papers?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 29, 2010)

A week or three is standard for them to get the stuff to you. Then you have to go through whatever process and time your state requires to be allowed to practice as an EMT and look for a job. Good luck


----------



## Sassafras (Dec 29, 2010)

Congratulations!  Glad we don't deal with NREMT here.  We find out that day before we leave the testing site.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 29, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> Congratulations!  Glad we don't deal with NREMT here.  We find out that day before we leave the testing site.



I am not following this at all, I hope you did a miss type.  But how do you find out the day before you leave the testing site??? and how does your testing work.  I know with the NREMT and most states, you take a practical one day, and than a written at a later date...


----------

